# Child not allowed at nursery with plaster cast?



## BabyGirl999

My child is 3 and started nursery in September. He was fairly hard to settle at first but is now enjoying it with the odd little wobble! 

He broke his foot on Mon and it is in a plaster cast. I spoke to nursery to let them know he wouldn't be in for a couple of days but that I'd come in soon to chat over when he would start back, and how they could deal with his temporary extra needs etc. I was told that they couldn't accept him back due to Health and Safety. Their H&S officer is off at present (back tomorrow), and she said she will speak to her to double check, but she was sure that they wouldn't be allowed to have him there til the cast is off.

I am so shocked. The cast is on for 4 - 6 weeks. It'll be awful resettling him after all that time, never mind all he is missing out on in the meantime. Can they even do this?? Sorry for rambling, any advice would be welcome. I intend to phone SELB in the morning for advice but just thought I'd see if anyone here had any advice!

Jut to add he doesn't have crutches as he couldn't use them but I am getting him a wheelchair tomorrow. He is also ok to stand balanced on one foot at sand tray, water tray. Also most of the activities are at wee tables which he could sit at.

Thanks so much!


----------



## hattiehippo

I don't understand why he can't go to nursery with a plaster cast or a wheelchair? You're right - most activities he can do sitting down.

I would ask them why exactly they think he can't come in. I can't see that a plaster cast on his foot is a risk to him or anyone else. Also what would they do if they had a child who had a physical disability there? They would have to find ways to work round it and support the child effectively.


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Yup Fraid so! I work in a College and they won't allow anyone in plaster on site just in case they cause themself more damage. Im not sure of the exact reasons why but it does suck!!


----------



## hattiehippo

MrsT&Ben said:


> Yup Fraid so! I work in a College and they won't allow anyone in plaster on site just in case they cause themself more damage. Im not sure of the exact reasons why but it does suck!!

This is really not automatically the case - I've worked with kids who have been in school with both legs inplaster following operations. Managed properly, there is no reason why they can't be in. A flat ban is just an institution being lazy and possibly discriminatory IMO.


----------



## HPmum2B

I broke my leg about 15 years ago, when I was 11. I went to school with my leg in plaster. I can't believe a college can ban plaster casts? That would be alot of lost education.
Possibly with a LO given they might need pushing/carrying/lifting??? But still doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## _Vicky_

DDA doesn't apply as it's a temporary situation btw 

My friend has just looked into all this and it's on a school/pre-school/nursery basis they can basically choose. Her LO is in plaster from toe to knee both legs and going to pre-school. 

I don't think they can be a strict in school as it's compulsory education but anything g below that then yep what they say goes I'm afraid xxx


----------



## kosh

my LO had a plaster cast on his arm for 3 weeks and he went to nursery every single day of those 3 weeks! they were really good with it in general, avoiding water and sand etc 
A leg might be a bit more difficult but still I don't understand why yours couldn't go :shrug:


----------



## kit10grl

There are some cases where DDA would apply. My sisters son is to have an operation in the winter for a chronic condition that will put him in casts for a while. 

The school have been very helpful in working what modifications they can implement to limit any more interruptions to his education. I rememerb growing up being at school woth loads of people having casts at various times seems crazy to me that health and safety gone mad can now withhold an education from a child on something so minor


----------



## Kmx

That's ridiculous are you supposed to take 6 weeks off work to look after him. I dread to think what would happen if it happened to mine and I had to take all that time off


----------



## BabyGirl999

Thank you so much for all your thoughts. Just to reiterate that the head teacher (who is the H&S officer) has not yet said a definite no. My sons teacher told me that she thinks that he will not be allowed to attend as they had a child last year with a broken foot who was not allowed to attend. So it doesn't sound hopeful but nothing is definite yet.

So it sounds like as this is a nursery that it is ok for them to do this?

If they say a flat no what do I say? I take it I have no 'legal' leg to stand on so I just have to appeal to their better nature? I was thinking of asking if he could go at least from 9 til 10 or 11 so that it would keep him in the loop of going, even if I stayed on the premises (sat in cloakroom/car), so that if anything happens (unlikely) he is my responsibility, not theirs?

Is the reason for this because they are afraid of further damage to him and me suing, or is it because they claim they can't move/carry/ give him the extra attention etc?

Sorry for all these questions! 

Btw I am a stay at home mum and I have another child at home, so missing work isn't an issue.


----------



## kit10grl

They might say they feel he needs one to one attention which they wouldn't be able to provide. If you are able to stay during his time there it might be worth asking if they would temporarily allow you to stay with him. That way if they are worried about things like assistance he might need to go the the bathroom you will be able to provide all that.


I hope they do allow it, seems like a harsh punishment from the childs point of view if they enjoy going that they have to wear a cast and miss out on lots of fun time with their friends


----------



## Pearls18

Goodness I would be snookered if that was me, I couldn't take 6 weeks off work but I don't live near family for them to have him?? Really hope your little one is better soon :flower:


----------



## BabyGirl999

Kit10girl I would be sort of reluctant to actually stay in room with him, in case in 4 weeks time when I don't need to stay anymore, he has a total meltdown at me leaving, as he'll have got so used to me being there! I was more hoping to be on the premises in case of emergency, without him knowing! I also have a 1 year old, and if they allow him to stay with me present, I have no idea what to do with her!

Hopefully it won't come to this.

Thank you everyone so much.


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh spent a week in plaster just before her 2nd birthday, she went to nursery. Nursety said aslong as she was mobile it was fine.


----------

